# First viv build + custom background



## kitech (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's some pics of my first vivarium build.

It's not finished yet but I will keep updating with latest pics... at the moment I only have 1 layer of grout on the background so can't do much at the moment until the rest of the layers are done.
It's 4' x 2' x 1.6' and made with 18mm MDF with a melamine base
Anyway, here's some pics so far.































































As you can see I enlisted the help of the gf for some of it 



















Still got a lot of work to do! 
More pics in a few days


----------



## Lee2by4 (Oct 24, 2009)

Looking good! :2thumb: Cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Man i hate talented people :whip:

Just kidding, looks good :2thumb:


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks great, whats going in there ?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

looks awesome: victory:

is the cave part removable? if not its gonna be a pain to clean


----------



## kitech (Jul 9, 2011)

Either putting a Taiwanese Beauty in there or something else haha, not sure yet.

The cave's not removable and yeah I did think that as we were making it, but, can easily fit a hand in there to clean it out so shouldn't be too much of a problem... I hope lol.

I wish we didn't have 3 more layers of grout to go on it so I could finish it sooner


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

That looks like it is coming a long great.


----------



## kitech (Jul 9, 2011)

Cheers, got the second layer of grout on today and it's hardening up nicely. The ledge on the right needed some extra support so I used some long cocktail sticks to help... hopefully It will be a lot stronger once the 5th layer of grout is done! 

Also dropped a chisel on my leg today and cut it wide open :/


----------



## kitech (Jul 9, 2011)

Just a small update...

Got the 3rd layer of grout on now and also made the fram for the glass doors!









Doesn't look much different yet lol










Another layer of grout tomorrow! and can now order the glass.. not much else I can do other than that


----------



## Kerry97 (Oct 19, 2010)

Looks amazing!!! whats the dimentions of the viv???


----------



## kitech (Jul 9, 2011)

Cheers, It's 4' x 2' x 1.6'

I've just finished painting and put a layer of varnish on. 
More photos soon


----------



## kitech (Jul 9, 2011)

Painted & varnished...


----------



## kitech (Jul 9, 2011)

Roof on










Front frame on and primer / underlay done










1st layer of paint on










Tomorrow I will be putting the last layer of paint on and then putting the glass doors in (which fit as I already checked)... If I get time I will also be putting the light fittings in and then that will be it (apart from decoration etc) wooo, finally... can get my kitchen back to being a kitchen lol


----------



## Keto (Mar 28, 2011)

Cool.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

kitech said:


> Either putting a Taiwanese Beauty in there or something else haha, not sure yet.
> 
> The cave's not removable and yeah I did think that as we were making it, but, can easily fit a hand in there to clean it out so shouldn't be too much of a problem... I hope lol.
> 
> I wish we didn't have 3 more layers of grout to go on it so I could finish it sooner


Haha from one tai keeper to another, your GONNA want to make that hide removable, you'll regret it if you don't.


----------



## kitech (Jul 9, 2011)

brownj6709 said:


> Haha from one tai keeper to another, your GONNA want to make that hide removable, you'll regret it if you don't.


It's too late... you can fit two hands in it though so it will be fine, oh and there's going to be another vent inside that cave bit too so if needs be I can access the inside from there too


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

kitech said:


> It's too late... you can fit two hands in it though so it will be fine, oh and there's going to be another vent inside that cave bit too so if needs be I can access the inside from there too


Gd gd  they loove to make a nice smelly mess and drape it all over the place. I've just finished stringing loadsa lengths of bamboo together to make an adjustable platform for our male tai. Made his enclosure look a bit like a P.O.W camp from vietnam or somthing with a loada dodgy looking abmboo structures in it. When he gets upgraided to a 5x2x2 I'm going to make some really good bamboo structures and houses on stilts for him and his two ladys.

God my spelling is awfull at this time of night.


----------



## kitech (Jul 9, 2011)

brownj6709 said:


> Gd gd  they loove to make a nice smelly mess and drape it all over the place. I've just finished stringing loadsa lengths of bamboo together to make an adjustable platform for our male tai. Made his enclosure look a bit like a P.O.W camp from vietnam or somthing with a loada dodgy looking abmboo structures in it. When he gets upgraided to a 5x2x2 I'm going to make some really good bamboo structures and houses on stilts for him and his two ladys.
> 
> God my spelling is awfull at this time of night.


Cool man, i'd love to see some pics!


----------



## lloydd1981 (Feb 16, 2010)

this looks wicked you should go into business doing sculpted backgrounds !!!!! im well impressed


----------



## kitech (Jul 9, 2011)

Here it is basically finished.
2nd layer of paint added, vents put back on, varnished the inside with waterproof varnish & put the glass doors in...










Now just have to add one more vent and I think... that's it... :/ I hope!


----------



## kitech (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok, So i've now added 2 more vents to the cool end, added substrate, plants etc and put the ceramic bulb holder in and drilled some cable holes in the back. Will be fitting UV tomorrow and that's it I think (apart from the ceramic guard).

Finally! haha, took a bit longer than expected but it's finally (very nearly) done!


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

nice viv wat the hell are you watching on tb in the back ground lol looks like babestation lol


----------



## kitech (Jul 9, 2011)

mikeyb said:


> nice viv wat the hell are you watching on tb in the back ground lol looks like babestation lol


Haha, I had someone else ask me that too... my gf was watching Britians Next Top Model  lol


----------



## Know Reptiles (Apr 3, 2010)

Thats turned out absolute amazing how you've linked all the colours to perfection. One the best i've seeen in a while :2thumb:


----------



## kitech (Jul 9, 2011)

Know Reptiles said:


> Thats turned out absolute amazing how you've linked all the colours to perfection. One the best i've seeen in a while :2thumb:


Cheers! glad you like it... once everything's finished 100% and the snake's in i'll stick up a few more pics


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

great build,the backgrounds superb,well done,what varnish did you use inside tank,think ime going to use polybond instead..


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

kitech said:


> Haha, I had someone else ask me that too... my gf was watching Britians Next Top Model  lol


thats my excuse too:lol2:


looks awesome


----------



## kitech (Jul 9, 2011)

nunny said:


> great build,the backgrounds superb,well done,what varnish did you use inside tank,think ime going to use polybond instead..


I used ronseal waterproof  - was the cheapest in the store (homebase)


----------



## kitech (Jul 9, 2011)

Another update...
UV bulb in, ceramic guard in and cables tacked! ... sorry for the reflection :/


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

That is a really nice Viv :2thumb:


----------



## kitech (Jul 9, 2011)

GeeUK said:


> That is a really nice Viv :2thumb:


Cheers mate


----------



## darren81 (Aug 13, 2009)

Do you use glue a dowels in the MDF ??.

Ive got a few aquastand vivs and its how they do theirs.

Noobie question what do u use to glue it together and is it notmal tile grout that you use??

Never even thought about doing this but both my kids go full time school september and i mite give it a go.


----------



## kitech (Jul 9, 2011)

darren81 said:


> Do you use glue a dowels in the chip board ??.
> 
> Ive got a few aquastand vivs and its how they do theirs.
> 
> ...


I made it out of MDF witha melamine base.. I don't use any dowels but you can if you want. I just glue with normal wood glue and put screws down it. I find once it's all together it's strong enough without dowels. 

For the polystyrene stuff you are best off sticking together with something like no-more-nails, then cover in about 5 layers of tile grout. Some people say concrete floor grout is better and dries faster but i've not tried it yet.

Give it a go man, it's not that difficult but it ended up costing me a lot because I forgot I needed to buy loads of tools haha


----------



## darren81 (Aug 13, 2009)

I should be ok for tools then again always looking for excuses to buy more.

The wife is quite arty so should be fun was the varnish just for the wood or the facK rock aswell.

Or do you use grout sealer for the rock sorry for the questions


----------



## kitech (Jul 9, 2011)

I used a waterproof varnish on the rock once it was all painted and same of the whole inside of the viv... Think it was ronseal waterproof


----------



## WoopK (Dec 2, 2010)

Absolutely love this. Looks brilliant. Definitely got me thinking about my next viv build


----------



## hallyXIX (Jun 25, 2011)

Really love looking at pics of peoples custom viv's makes me wanna grow a pair and make my own


----------

